# Ab wann sind denn wieder Grafikkarten erhältlich?



## Sebolth (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ich weiß nicht wen ich fragen soll, Google findet nichts. Also mein Problem ist, dass ich letztes Jahr mir eine MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Gaming X holen wollte (ca. 260 Euro), doch es ist plötzlich NIRGENDWO auf Lager, egal ob Amazon oder Hardware Stores, an andere Grafikkarten kommt man gerade so ran, aber was ist passiert?

Größtenteils der Stores haben keine Grafikkarten die ich suche, brauche 6GB Grafikspeicher. Und eine RTX ist mir doch bisschen zu teuer momentan. Ich hab mich deswegen für ne 1660 entschieden.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß was da los ist, will mir noch diesen Monat (Wenns klappt) meinen PC komplett aufrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2021)

Wenn man das wüsste, könnte man damit Geld machen    Aktuell ist der Markt leergefegt - ob nun die Hersteller einfach VIEL zu wenig herstellen, obwohl mit einer etwas besseren Planung mehr drin wäre, oder ob es an der Nachfrage durch Miner liegt (man kann Grafikkarten professionell für Kryptowährungen wie Bitcoin nutzen, und diese Währungen haben aktuell einen Höhenflug), kann keiner so genau sagen. 

Die Shops bekommen halt immer wieder mal hier 10 Karten, mal da 15 Examplare. Aber die sind dann schon reserviert oder werden für horrende Preise angeboten, weil es genug Leute gibt, die UNBEDINGT eine Karte brauchen und dann auch Aufpreise von 30-40% oder gar mehr bezahlen im Vergleich zu Oktober/November bzw. im Vergleich zur UVP (was die neuen RTX 3000er und AMD 6000er-Modelle angeht).

Ich würde nicht vor Ende des Monats mit einer Entspannung rechnen, aber genau weiß es keiner. 


ps: 260€ für eine GTX 1660 war allerdings auch schon ein sehr sportlicher Preis - an sich waren die GTX 1660er bis ca September/Oktober deutlich unter 200€ zu haben. Erst für ne 1660 Super wurden ab 200€ fällig, aber für 260€ hast du damals ja sogar schon eine AMD RX 5600 XT bekommen...


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2021)

Wenn du noch ein wenig Zeit hast, könnte ich dir meine AMD RX 580 (8 GB RAM)verkaufen. Die werde ich, denke mal Ende Februar/März austauschen. Preis würde, denke ich mal bei ca. 120-135€ liegen (inclusive Porto/Verpackungskosten). Ist jetzt knapp etwas über 2 Jahre alt und funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Sebolth schrieb:


> .. mein Problem ist, dass ich letztes Jahr mir eine MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Gaming X holen wollte (ca. 260 Euro), doch es ist plötzlich NIRGENDWO auf Lager, egal ob Amazon oder Hardware Stores, an andere Grafikkarten kommt man gerade so ran, aber was ist passiert?



Da wird dir jeder nach persönlichen Glauben und Präferenzen was anderes erzählen.... aber kurz gesagt, generell ist vieles im Technik Bereich gerade ultra knapp. Nicht nur Grafikkarten, auch CPUs usw. Bei den neuen Konsolen sind die Lieferungen ja auch arg im Rückstand und vorhandene Exemplare werden auf Ebay mit saftigen Aufpreisen gegenüber UVP verkauft.

Ich würde sagen mehrere Faktoren sind da schuld. Eine durch Corona zeitweise eingebremste Produktion trifft auf eine gehemmte Logistikkette und auf überraschend hohe Nachfrage die die Hersteller aufgrund der Unwägbarkeiten konsumentenseitig so nicht vorhergesehen haben.

= "Perfect Storm".



Sebolth schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jemand weiß was da los ist, will mir noch diesen Monat (Wenns klappt) meinen PC komplett aufrüsten.




Leider ungünstigster Zeitpunkt ever..


----------



## Sebolth (6. Januar 2021)

Gut dann muss ich einfach abwarten
Ach hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mir letztes Jahr die Grafikkarte geholt naja...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2021)

Sebolth schrieb:


> Gut dann muss ich einfach abwarten
> Ach hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich mir letztes Jahr die Grafikkarte geholt naja...



Hätte ich es gewusst, hätte ich nen Kredit aufgenomen und 10.000 Stück geholt und nun 30% Gewinn gemacht   Leider hat das kaum jemand auch nur ansatzweise geahnt..  Nicht mal die Händler - sonst hätte ja der Shop, wo du kaufen wolltest, die Karte von der Website genommen und gewartet, um sie nun für 300-400€ zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. Januar 2021)

10.000 Stück hättest du nie bekommen 
Und wenn du 10.000 verkaufen willst, meldet sich bestimmt irgendwann jemand bei dir wegen gewerblichen Verkauf xD

Wenn es ganz mies läuft kommen noch Strafzölle usw und dann wird alles teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2021)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> 10.000 Stück hättest du nie bekommen
> Und wenn du 10.000 verkaufen willst, meldet sich bestimmt irgendwann jemand bei dir wegen gewerblichen Verkauf xD
> 
> Wenn es ganz mies läuft kommen noch Strafzölle usw und dann wird alles teurer.


 Das war zwar nur ein Scherz um deutlich zu machen, das keine Sau es wissen konnte und er sich daher auch keine Vorwürfe machen braucht, die Karte nicht vorher gekauft zu haben. 

Aber mal angenommen, ich hätte es zu 100% gewusst, dann hätte ich dafür sogar auch ein Gewerbe angemeldet, dann im Großhandel die 10.000 Stück gekauft und würde sie aktuell dann wieder verkaufen. Dann würde ich trotz Steuern&co einen fetten Gewinn machen...


----------



## Hypertrax99 (8. Januar 2021)

Also bei Alternate sind derzeit bei mir 10 verschiedenen RTX 3070 customs verfügbar. Aber die Preise, lol. Teilweise über 160€ mehr als letztes Jahr, jedenfalls bei denen, wo ich mir die Preise aufschrieb.
1660 ist aber keine verfügbar. Was ich aber sagen will ist, einfach 1 mal am Tag oder wie oft du willst reinschauen. Das kann sich da täglich ändern, je nachdem wann die mal wieder ein Paket bekommen.


----------



## LesterPG (8. Januar 2021)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Also bei Alternate sind derzeit bei mir 10 verschiedenen RTX 3070 customs verfügbar. Aber die Preise, lol. Teilweise über 160€ mehr als letztes Jahr, jedenfalls bei denen, wo ich mir die Preise aufschrieb.
> 1660 ist aber keine verfügbar. Was ich aber sagen will ist, einfach 1 mal am Tag oder wie oft du willst reinschauen. Das kann sich da täglich ändern, je nachdem wann die mal wieder ein Paket bekommen.


Faustformel: 33% Aufschlag 

Man stelle sich mal vor, für ein 30K Auto mal eben 40K zu berappen weil die langsamer hergestellt werden.


----------



## Sebolth (8. Januar 2021)

Jaaa muss mal gucken die 1660 ist das einzige was mir noch fehlt und es nervt mich dass die nirgends gibt aber ich schau mal auf alternate


----------

